Ask HN: How would you build a proxy list with current tech - jonathan-kosgei
======
petercooper
Do you mean like a [https://proxymesh.com/world-
proxy/](https://proxymesh.com/world-proxy/) sort of set of proxies?

~~~
jonathan-kosgei
More like a list of every proxy providers proxies

